# Texas State Trooper's life saved by his BPV



## Red 6 (1 Sep 2006)

This is every LEO's worst nightmare. Two assailants, both armed and willing to murder. Fortunately, the trooper's BPV saved his life. Stay safe:

http://cbs2.com/video/?id=22024@kcbs.dayport.com


----------

